# where to find se-r carbon fiber hood??



## deStroyER (Apr 27, 2003)

hey peeps, where can i find carbon fiber for my 1993 se-r?? im looking for one and i couldnt find it, i need it to make my car lighter and go faster


----------



## Gump (Jan 30, 2003)

http://www.importfan.com/product.asp?3=4541


----------



## deStroyER (Apr 27, 2003)

i mean carbon fiber hood.. sorry


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

http://www.fiberimages.com


----------



## deStroyER (Apr 27, 2003)

thanks for help, i appericate it.. what about the front grill?? its hard to find those but i have seen some se-r has grill


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

damn, $475 from importfan. fiberimages doesn't list the price of theirs.


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

ive got the fiberimages hood on my 92 se-r. i need to install some hood pins.....it shakes like crazy at speed!


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2003)

hit up kenleyser at sr20deforum.com, he sells them for hella cheaper...he had a group buy going, thats where i got mine, only $285.00...the group buy is over, but ask him what the going price is, it should be cheaper than the fiberimages one...
bonnie


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

javierb14 said:


> *ive got the fiberimages hood on my 92 se-r. i need to install some hood pins.....it shakes like crazy at speed! *


how much did you pay for it?


----------

